# where to buy a filler for fisher cube?



## Kyle Girard (Mar 15, 2009)

i need a filler. post a place to get a filler or a vid on how to make one


----------



## TomZ (Mar 15, 2009)

As for making it yourself, I think that the Jell-O they sell at wall mart does the trick just fine.

Hardware store 'Epoxy Clay', 'Kneadable Plastic', 'Plastic Clay', 'Metal Clay' is what you are looking for. Milliput or Apoxy scult is a little nicer to work with but they are not as readily available and it is a simple mod anyway.

What about posting in the right forum next time by the way?


----------



## KubeKid73 (Mar 15, 2009)

Its not necessarily in the wrong forum:
_vid on *how to* make one_
_General Cubing » *How-to's*, Guides, etc. » where to buy a filler for fisher cube?_


----------



## flee135 (Mar 15, 2009)

I use apoxie sculpt. If that's not really an option for you, I think there's something called aqua mend. I heard that it's really cheap and you can get it from Home Depot.


----------



## Kyle Girard (Mar 16, 2009)

surprisingly, they didnt have apoxie sculpt at ace. My mom is going to look for some today.


----------

